# bridge building tips



## sschaer (Jan 2, 2008)

hello all....

after several years out of g-scale i finally have a garden again. albeit not the best place for trains. avg slope is >40 degrees ....

anyways, i managed to lay track behind the house, a wide curv onto the balcony, along the balcony. now i need to build a bridge to get back behind the house again.

bridge requirements :

- begins with a 1/6 curve ( 13ft diameter )
- followed by a long straight piece of approx 26ft
- a single tower where the curve meets the straight part
- single track
- strong enough to hold 3 dash-9 and some cars


any suggestions ?


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Garden Metal Models make very sturdy bridges.
http://www.gardenmetalmodels.com/index.htm

Eaglewings Iron Craft also make layouts and bridges.
http://www.eaglewingsironcraft.com/about_us.php











Be aware that if you are in Florida they will all start to rust after a few years!


----------



## Neals647 (Aug 11, 2017)

My Medford Garden Railroaders club scrounged a 20' long steel i-beam leftover from some construction project, turned it on its side. It makes a reasonable model of a steel girder bridge. Won't help with your curve, though!


----------



## chuckger (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Steve,
Welcome back, go over to LCS. In the track forum go to page 11 lock for the bridge by Dave Bodner This should give you some ideas if you want to build the bridge yourself.

Chuck


----------



## chuckger (Jan 2, 2008)

Steve,
Its Dave Bodnar, there are other bridge build threads, check out the track forum.

Chuck


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Ah if only Garden Metal Models were still around but they are not....

http://www.gardenmetalmodels.com/news.htm

You may try Bridgemasters..

Jerry


----------

